# FREE Pattern for RH Scrubbie Circular Dishcloths.



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone: On June 9 Jeanbess posted in the Pictures section regarding RH Scrubbies. I commented that I was working on a set of circular ones using a pattern that I created using short rows. I briefly gave a description of how it was done and said that if anyone was interested to PM me. Since that time I have had several requests for the full pattern. So here it is..it is an extremely easy knit and I hope that everyone will have fun making several of these for themselves or as gifts.

Easy Peasy Circular Short Row Scrubbie Pattern:
I uaed size 3mm needles as I knit loose but even a 4-5mm is fine. The Scrubbies will measure about 6.5"-7" across - depending on the needle size you use.
Using RH Scrubbie in whatever color you wish, Cast on 15 st. Be sure to leave at least a 6" cast on tail when beginning. You will be working this in all K rows.
1. K 15 - Turn
2. K15 - Turn
3. K12 WT (Wrap and Turn)
4. K12 - Turn - note, you are now at the outer edge of the circle at this point.
5. K9 - WT 
6. K9- Turn - again at the outer edge.
7. K6 -WT
8. K6 - Turn -again at the outer wide edge of the forming circle.
9. K3 - WT
10. K3 - Turn.

These 10 rows form one wedge in what will be a circle shape. Repeat these 10 rows a total of 14 more times until you have a complete circle. On the last repeat knit rows 1 and 2 again after completing the rows 1-10. This gives you a neat edge to stitch the two ends together to from the circle.
When the two ends are stitched together you take the long cast on tail and thread it through each of the center stitches in a running stitch. Tighten to close up the center hole in the scrubbie.
As seen in the photo I also crocheted a 14 single crochet chain using the cast off tail to form a loop for hanging the scrubbie in my kitchen.

One ball of RH Scrubbie makes two complete circular scrubbies and you have a bit left over. As you see from the photos I used the scraps to make one multi-colored one.

Have fun knitting these for your own kitchen or as gifts. For me it is "down-time" knitting while I am enjoying a short vacation at the lakefront cottage.
Hugs xo wendy- tat'sgran! :sm01: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are so pretty. I love them have to try one. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Littlefalls (Mar 4, 2013)

What do you mean by WT (Wrap and turn).


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I made a 7x7 rectangular cloth from this Scrubby yarn and it makes a fabulous body wash cloth. All the dead dry skin is sloughed off and left very smooth! Its okay for the face if you use it gently. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great scrubbie instructions. Thanks!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Littlefalls said:


> What do you mean by WT (Wrap and turn).


Wrap and Turn is used when working short rows to eliminate the gaping hole that occurs when one just knits say 12 st, then just turns their work and begins knitting back the other way without attaching the last stitch (of the 12)to the rest of the row. ( In this case attaching the 12th st. to the 13th so that the 13-15th st. on the row are not tightly connected to 12 you knit before you turned to knit back to the outer edge.
There are several YouTube videos to watch if you have never done this stitch. However, here is a basic explanation of what you do:
Knit the 12 st ( or whatever number the pattern says to knit) then holding your yarn at the BACK of your row, slip the 13th stitch onto the right hand needle ( along side the 12 you knit.) Do not knit this stitch but just slip it onto the right hand needle. 
Now take the yarn that is at the back of your work, bring it to the front of your work by passing it between the 13th and 14th stitch. Yarn is now at the front of your work to begin knitting again. 
Lastly now slip that 13th stitch back onto the left hand needle. Now turn your work to begin the next row.
What this does is forms a connection between the group of 12 st. you knit and the group of stitches left on the row that you do not knit ( stitches 13-15).
When the Wrap and Turn rows are finished they appear as even and tightly knit as the other rows. There is no gap or hole between the short row and the rest of the stitches left unknit on that row. 
If you simply turn your work and do not wrap and turn there will be a series of holes where the short rows end. Not only does this look odd but the knitting is not as tight as it is with the WT
I certainly hope that you understand what I am trying to explain. It is an important stitch to learn if you want to knit short rows efficiently.
xo wendy Good Luck.. and do write me if you still need help!


----------



## Knit4Ever39 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good pattern and I will use it. Thank you so much!!


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you for the pattern. I bought some of that yarn last week.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for posting your pattern, very nice of you ????????


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern will try when I work out what the yarn is to knit it with.
Ihaven't heard of it here but probably is as I haven,t heard of everything
Will bookmark this thank you very much.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How sweet of you to write it out for us! Thank you so much!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love these! Thanks for sharing your pattern :sm24:


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this! One can never have too many scrubbies!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write this pattern out for us. I bought some Wendy wash knit a few weeks ago to knit an octopus bath scrubby for my GD, and then an extra ball just in case - - - - I was on holiday and it was on sale but now I know what to do with this extra ball.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fabulous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

maurnie said:


> Thanks for the pattern will try when I work out what the yarn is to knit it with.
> Ihaven't heard of it here but probably is as I haven,t heard of everything
> Will bookmark this thank you very much.


The yarn is Red Heart Scrubbie.. there is also a version of it from Premiere Yarns and Mary Maxim has Scrub It Yarn but this one is not nearly as abrasive and rough as the Red Heart. Just Google Red Heart Scrubbie and it is readily available online or in stores. Hugs xo wendy - it is not a NEW yarn as has been around for a year or so already. xo


----------



## knittingMimi (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been wanting to try these. Thank you for pattern!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you! Have bee thinking about you!


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there a picture. I knit 15 then 3rd row it said knit 12 w and turn 
But I must be doing something wrong as after r10 I have 6 stitches on one needle and 9 stitches on the other. Now it says to do the 10 rows several time. How I do the 15 stitches. Thanks


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

sitzy said:


> Is there a picture. I knit 15 then 3rd row it said knit 12 w and turn
> But I must be doing something wrong as after r10 I have 6 stitches on one needle and 9 stitches on the other. Now it says to do the 10 rows several time. How I do the 15 stitches. Thanks


Morning.. I am off to spend 4 hrs in dialysis so will get back to you when I get home this afternoon. This is a really easy pattern so definately want you to be able to work it. Please be patient and I promise I will write you later when I am off the machine. xo wendy


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. I would appreciate it.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

sitzy said:


> Thank you. I would appreciate it.


Had to go for a miriad of tests after dialysis yesterday and was beat when I got home but will write out a detailed description of the method for you today.. promise. xo wendy


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok thanks my sister in law was on dialysis Anything medical takes it out of you. Get rested.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning Sitzy: Decided to write this out in details for you and to put it here instead of a PM as yours is not the only request I have had for explanations. I truly feel that this is because there is confusion around the use of the WT - wrap and turn stitch that it incorporates. If you have problems still please let me know and I will make a sample one and photograph it as I go and post that. Here goes:
Cast on 15 st. Every row of this pattern is Knit so you do not purl the back side of the rows.. just knit each row.
Begin by knitting one row of the 15 st. Now turn your work and knit the same 15 st. back to where you began. This edge (you can identify this edge by the cast on tail..the cast on tail is at the Center of the circle and the is outer edge of the scrubby has NO Cast on tail.
Now that two rows of 15 are on the needle you begin to work shorter rows to form a wedge that is a section of the "scrubby pie".
Next row knit only 12 of the st. on the needles. This is where you do the wrap and turn (WT). Slip the 13th st. on the left hand needle onto the right hand needle without knitting it. Now take the yarn and wrap it between the 13th and 14th st. Now turn your work as if you were about to knit back to the outer edge. BUT before you begin knitting slip the 13th st. back onto the left hand needle. In this way you have wrapped the two sections of stitches together without causing a gaping hole in your knitting. NOW with the 13th st. back on the left hand needle, turn your work continue on to knit back to the outer edge by knitting the 12 st.
Now beginning at the outer edge you Knit 9 st, Wrap and Turn as you did above and again knit back to the outer edge as above.
You repeat this again but Knit only 6 st., Wrap and Turn and knit back to the outer edge.
Lastly you repeat this again but knit only 3 st, Wrap and Turn and knit back to the outer edge.
This is one complete pattern.. forming one "wedge" of the circle. You will need to repeat this entire pattern 13 more times to complete the entire circle.

So the next thing you do is again Knit 15 st.. that is knit across the entire 15 st. that are on the needle. Then turn and knit 15 st. back to the outer edge. Continue on to work the rest of the pattern knitting the 12 st, WT, turn and knit back to the outer edge again. Likewise you do this for the 9 st, 6 st, and 3 st.
When the entire 14 (1+13) wedges are done you cast off. It is best on the last wedge (pattern) to work one row on the entire 15 st. so that when you cast off you are casting off in one row evenly . This also makes for a smooth edge for stitching together 
When you are done you use the cast on yarn tail to make a running stitch around the INNER edge (center of the circle) to tighten and form a circle with no center hole.

So that is it.. If you master the WT - wrap and turn you will be sailing. There have been a LOT of items come off my needles since I created this scrubby so I do not have one partially done to photograph but if it is necessary I will cast on and photograph each step for you. Just let me know.

Happy Holidays.. I hope Colorado is warmer than Alberta.. it is very cold and deep with snow here. Good for staying indoors and knitting. 

Do let me know how you make out with your attempts at this pattern. Keep in touch. 
Hugs xo wendy.. tat'sgran!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning Sitzy: Decided to write this out in details for you and to put it here instead of a PM as yours is not the only request I have had for explanations. I truly feel that this is because there is confusion around the use of the WT - wrap and turn stitch that it incorporates. If you have problems still please let me know and I will make a sample one and photograph it as I go and post that. Here goes:
Cast on 15 st. Every row of this pattern is Knit so you do not purl the back side of the rows.. just knit each row.
Begin by knitting one row of the 15 st. Now turn your work and knit the same 15 st. back to where you began. This edge (you can identify this edge by the cast on tail..the cast on tail is at the Center of the circle and the is outer edge of the scrubby has NO Cast on tail.
Now that two rows of 15 are on the needle you begin to work shorter rows to form a wedge that is a section of the "scrubby pie".
Next row knit only 12 of the st. on the needles. This is where you do the wrap and turn (WT). Slip the 13th st. on the left hand needle onto the right hand needle without knitting it. Now take the yarn and wrap it between the 13th and 14th st. Now turn your work as if you were about to knit back to the outer edge. BUT before you begin knitting slip the 13th st. back onto the left hand needle. In this way you have wrapped the two sections of stitches together without causing a gaping hole in your knitting. NOW with the 13th st. back on the left hand needle, turn your work continue on to knit back to the outer edge by knitting the 12 st.
Now beginning at the outer edge you Knit 9 st, Wrap and Turn as you did above and again knit back to the outer edge as above.
You repeat this again but Knit only 6 st., Wrap and Turn and knit back to the outer edge.
Lastly you repeat this again but knit only 3 st, Wrap and Turn and knit back to the outer edge.
This is one complete pattern.. forming one "wedge" of the circle. You will need to repeat this entire pattern 13 more times to complete the entire circle.

So the next thing you do is again Knit 15 st.. that is knit across the entire 15 st. that are on the needle. Then turn and knit 15 st. back to the outer edge. Continue on to work the rest of the pattern knitting the 12 st, WT, turn and knit back to the outer edge again. Likewise you do this for the 9 st, 6 st, and 3 st.
When the entire 14 (1+13) wedges are done you cast off. It is best on the last wedge (pattern) to work one row on the entire 15 st. so that when you cast off you are casting off in one row evenly . This also makes for a smooth edge for stitching together 
When you are done you use the cast on yarn tail to make a running stitch around the INNER edge (center of the circle) to tighten and form a circle with no center hole.

So that is it.. If you master the WT - wrap and turn you will be sailing. There have been a LOT of items come off my needles since I created this scrubby so I do not have one partially done to photograph but if it is necessary I will cast on and photograph each step for you. Just let me know.

Happy Holidays.. I hope Colorado is warmer than Alberta.. it is very cold and deep with snow here. Good for staying indoors and knitting. 

Do let me know how you make out with your attempts at this pattern. Keep in touch. 
Hugs xo wendy.. tat'sgran!

SORRY DOUBLE POST. HOPE AT LEAST ONE HELPS ANYONE ATTEMPTING THIS PATTERN. ws xo


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. I sure appreciate this


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

sitzy said:


> Thank you. I sure appreciate this


Great.. let me know how you do.. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you ever so much I wish we had snow it is so dry here


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Is it possible to download this pattern? I make hotpads for my CPA every year and I think these would be a welcome addition to his gift. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lettuceknit said:


> Is it possible to download this pattern? I make hotpads for my CPA every year and I think these would be a welcome addition to his gift. Thanking you in advance.


I originally posted this wee pattern on June 18, 2017 on the How-To, Patterns and Tutorials section on your daily forum. Just put RH Circular Scrubbie into your Search box and it will come up. The complete pattern is there and then there is an additional explanation down the thread to simplify the pattern for some who are not familiar with WT.
I have absolutely no problem with you copying it to use in charity work and hope that you are able to print the pattern and the additional information so you can get your needles busy. Let me know if there is any problem. Unfortunately I never did publish the free pattern to Craftsy or Ravelry, although there are several other free patterns there you may also use if you wish.
Hugs xo wendy


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> I originally posted this wee pattern on June 18, 2017 on the How-To, Patterns and Tutorials section on your daily forum. Just put RH Circular Scrubbie into your Search box and it will come up. The complete pattern is there and then there is an additional explanation down the thread to simplify the pattern for some who are not familiar with WT.
> I have absolutely no problem with you copying it to use in charity work and hope that you are able to print the pattern and the additional information so you can get your needles busy. Let me know if there is any problem. Unfortunately I never did publish the free pattern to Craftsy or Ravelry, although there are several other free patterns there you may also use if you wish.
> Hugs xo wendy


Thank you so much! JoAnn's is having a sale this weekend so the timing is perfect. I am going to stock up on the scrubby & Sugar & Cream yarns to begin making the scrubbies and hotpads!

Cindy


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lettuceknit said:


> Thank you so much! JoAnn's is having a sale this weekend so the timing is perfect. I am going to stock up on the scrubby & Sugar & Cream yarns to begin making the scrubbies and hotpads!
> 
> Cindy


Glad to have helped.. have a great holiday season and do not forget to enjoy yourself.. life is too short and so quickly the festivities are over. Hugs and Merry Christmas friend. xo wendy


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Glad to have helped.. have a great holiday season and do not forget to enjoy yourself.. life is too short and so quickly the festivities are over. Hugs and Merry Christmas friend. xo wendy


It must be my computer illiteracy that I am not understanding how to print this pattern. Maybe I can hand write it out; my friends laugh at me because I do not do computers...knitting, crocheting, other crafts...absolutely...computers - ugh!!!

Cidny


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lettuceknit said:


> It must be my computer illiteracy that I am not understanding how to print this pattern. Maybe I can hand write it out; my friends laugh at me because I do not do computers...knitting, crocheting, other crafts...absolutely...computers - ugh!!!
> 
> Cidny


Am out the door for dialysis..again!!- so if by the time I get back this afternoon there is no computer savy KPer responding I will send you a PM to direct you. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Am out the door for dialysis..again!!- so if by the time I get back this afternoon there is no computer savy KPer responding I will send you a PM to direct you. Hugs xo wendy


I did it!!! Whoo-hoo!!! Ready to get yarn this weekend to begin working on these and the double thick hot pads. Thank you for your patience with me......

I am sorry you have to go through dialysis; diabetes is such a harsh disease. My hope is the disease is in control...please take care of yourself.

Cindy


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lettuceknit said:


> I did it!!! Whoo-hoo!!! Ready to get yarn this weekend to begin working on these and the double thick hot pads. Thank you for your patience with me......
> 
> I am sorry you have to go through dialysis; diabetes is such a harsh disease. My hope is the disease is in control...please take care of yourself.
> 
> Cindy


So glad you did it and all is now OK. I did not get back till late last night due to being sent for renal scan and tests so was beat. But am glad to see this am you are on your way.. Have fun xo wendy


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> So glad you did it and all is now OK. I did not get back till late last night due to being sent for renal scan and tests so was beat. But am glad to see this am you are on your way.. Have fun xo wendy


You are a doll to work with me. I am scatterbrained with computers.


----------

